# Xampp Installieren



## Padawan (7. April 2015)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das Thema in dieses Forum passt.
Ich versuche unter Ubuntu, genauer gesagt unter lubuntu, die neueste version von Xampp zu installieren.

Ich habe bisher folgendes gemacht:

```
chmod 711 sudo ./xampp-linux-x64-5.6.3-0-installer.run
sudo ./xampp-linux-x64-5.6.3-0-installer.run
```

Wenn ich den 2. Befehl ausführe bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldung raus:
./xampp-linux-x64-5.6.3-0-installer.run: 1: ./xampp-linux-x64-5.6.3-0-installer.run: Syntax error: "(" unexpected

wenn ich es als admin (sudo su) ausführe kommt folgende fehlermeldung:
bash: ./xampp-linux-x64-5.6.3-0-installer.run: cannot execute binary file: Fehler im Format der Programmdatei

Kurz gesagt, wie installiert man Xampp?

Viele Grüße
Padawan


----------



## sheel (7. April 2015)

Hi

sudo ist nötig, ohne gehts sicher nicht.

Ist die Linux-Installation auch sicher 64bit?
Versuch beim chmod 755 statt 711 (auch wenn es eig. keinen Unterschied machen sollte)


----------

